# Printing with Canon Pro 100



## dgbarar (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I recently made the purchase of Canon Pro 100 for the $34 from Adorama. I am using this printer with late 2013 15" RMBP. I have calibrated the display with ColorMunki display using the setting from this URL:

http://www.damiensymonds.com.au/cal_CMD_mac.html

The important items with calibration is that I have set are as follows

- Display luminance of 100
- White Point is set to native
- LED color is set to white.
- Photoshop CC 2014 manages the color. The printers color management is set to off.
- ICC profile for is for Canon's SG paper.
- Photoshop color space is set to ProPhoto RGB

When I print my yellows are noticeably brown. 

Does anyone have thoughts as what might be the correct settings for calibration a late 2013 retina laptop monitor?

Don Barar


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2014)

dgbarar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently made the purchase of Canon Pro 100 for the $34 from Adorama. I am using this printer with late 2013 15" RMBP. I have calibrated the display with ColorMunki display using the setting from this URL:
> 
> ...



You may have a gamut mismatch to start with. Your monitor is SRGB, but your using pro photo, so the colors will look different. Adobe will sent pro photo gamut images to the printer, but you can't see what its sending unless you have a wide gamut monitor. Even then, the printer gamut is likely to be different.

Set your camera to SRGB, set photoshop to srgb, and calibrate your monitor to SRGB, and let the printer handle the SRGB.

I'll bet that it looks a lot better.

Wide gamut gets a lot of us in trouble, its important for those in the high end magazine publishing industry or other print media industries, where they have pricey high monitors and equipment that can properly deal with wide gamut but it can result in worse output than just using SRGB if you don't have the wide gamut process all the way.

Keith Cooper at Northlight Images has some very good articles on printing, start out simple, get your prints to come out right, and then broaden the Gamut along with getting wide gamut equipment. Keith also favors us here at Canon Rumors with some occasional advice, so perhaps he will step in and give you some expert advice.

But first, spend the time to read his articles and understand what he is saying.

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/what_is_colour.html


----------

